

[Indiegogo] Greek bailout fund - xtrm1
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/greek-bailout-fund#/story

======
m000rg
More than 1.5 million euro and almost 90K backers.

Even if it doesn't work, it's worth already because of this: "Many Greek
people are messaging me to say how overjoyed they are to hear that real people
around Europe care about them. It must be hard when you think the rest of the
continent is against you."
[http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/jul/01/greek-b...](http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/jul/01/greek-
bailout-crowdfund-politicians-euros-people)

------
BaptisteGreve
109,142EUR collected in a few hours, that would be amazing if the campaign
could make it.

------
DiabloD3
This is absolutely amazing that this has gotten so far so quickly.

------
babuskov
Almost 800,000 euro currently.

